# hostapd.conf error



## cbrace (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I have an Atheros card configured as WiFi access point on my FreeBSD box, which serves as an ADSL gateway.

WiFi works fine without encryption. Now, I thought I would enable WPA-PSK, following the Handbook instructions:



> To load these modules at boot time, add the following lines to /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Done.

However, when I start /etc/rc.d/hostapd, it says there is an error in hostapd.conf but gives no indication of what is wrong. I am using the generic example from the Handbook page:

```
interface=wlan0 
debug=1 
ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd 
ctrl_interface_group=wheel 
ssid=freebsdap 
wpa=1 
wpa_passphrase=freebsdmall 
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 
wpa_pairwise=CCMP TKIP
```
Any thoughts on what might be going wrong here?

I'm running FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE.


----------



## aa (Apr 18, 2012)

ctrl_interface_group is obsolete.


----------



## cbrace (Apr 18, 2012)

That fixed it, thanks.


----------

